# Sendmail Hierarchical configuration



## jbindra81 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all 
I require your help in configuring hierarchical email accounts in sendmail.

I have three users USERA ,USERB,USERC. Now if USERA sends any email to any user, it should go to  USERB who is his boss. Similiarly if USERB sends any email to any user ,the mail will be sent to USERC who is the boss of USERB. so inthis a hiereachay is mainted 

can anyone help me on this 

Kindly help 



thanks
Jass


----------



## osman (Feb 6, 2011)

Don't know about sendmail.

But im sure its possible with postfix, it has bcc maps where you can do the tricks for both incoming and outgoing mails.


Regards
usman


----------



## quintessence (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

You can take a look at forward(5).


----------

